# Can these plants live in a brackish tank?



## asincero (Mar 25, 2006)

I've recently learned that livebearers, especially mollies, actually prefer brackish water as opposed to freshwater. So, I'm considering going full brackish for my next tank. I've also been making a list of plants I want to get. The plants I want to get are:

Micro sword
Anachris
Java Fern
Anubias nana
Water sprite
Cabomba
Cryptocoryne
Amazon sword

Can these plants live in brackish water?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I do believe that most of the plants you have listed can live in brackish water. Here is a link of brackish plants... http://www.wetwebmedia.com/BrackishSubWebIndex/bracplants.htm


----------

